# tug owner?



## mandy (May 28, 2009)

Hello all
Please forgive me but i am new to computers and very new to research. Being a non technical lady is not helpful but a friends husband who is interested in ships has suggested i ask here. I hope somebody can help me. I am trying to find some info on a very distant relative of mine who family rumour says owned some tugs on the River Thames long ago [pre-1900] The only clue i have is a name of possiblyy N or M Brownfeld or possibly Brownfell. This is a very faded signature on the only surviving page of a letter. Not being sure of the name has made it quite daunting to find facts on the census etc. A very old aunt has told me she seems to remember a doctor of that name in the family being mentioned when she was a child and is also convinced that he was the same man, but surely this seems very unlikely? I would be very grateful if anyone can help me or point me elsewhere, I have had not much luck googling.
Thanks you and apologies if i am in the wrong place
Mandy


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Mandy.
I'm sure someone in the crew will be able to help you.
Meanwhile have a good voyage.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard Mandy. If you go to www.thamestugs.co.uk and click early owners, you will find a Doctor Brownfield mentioned as being in a consortium. He was head surgeon at Poplar hospital.

Regards Robert


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Mandy[/QUOTE]
Hello Mandy
As far as I know there was a *BROWNFIELD* who owned tugs on the Thames pre 1900.
The tug *Lass O'Gowrie *1855 was built in North Shields for Mathew Brownfield of Gravesend.
Also the tug *Ulysses *in 1874 for a Charles Brownfield
Also the tug *Rescue *sold to a Dr M Brownfield in 1872
Hope this may be of help
Regards
Mike(Thumb)


----------



## mandy (May 28, 2009)

A big thankyou to those who pointed me in the right direction. I am now sure that Dr Brownfield is the right chap and it appears my ancient aunt was right after all. This is a great site and once I got to the Thames Tugs site i found loads of information including tugs he owned and have now found him on the census returns. Thanks again
regards
Mandy.


----------

